# Comment couper (mute) le micro de l'IMAC ?



## fredroy (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire un "mute" avec l'IMAC.

En effet, vous êtes sous WOW et discutez avec un pote sous Skype, votre femme "râle" car c'est le desordre ds l'appart etc etc  

A ce titre, comment couper le micro pour que votre pote n'entende pas toute vote vie privée ? :rose:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Décembre 2005)

Salut!
Tu cliques sur la pomme tout en haut à gauche.
La tu choisis "Préférences système..."
Tu cliques sur "Son" c'est un icone avec un petit ampli si j'ose dire..
Tu choisis l'onglet "Entrée" et là tu mets le volume du micro au minimum, en fait c'est comme s'il était coupé..
Quand on a l'habitude je te rassure ça va vite, tu pourras conversé en privé avec ton épouse  
@+


----------



## Martial (9 Décembre 2005)

Ah, moi je voulais proposer à bouc_en_kilt de ranger l'appart pour ne pas que sa femme rouspète mais je dois me tromper de forum 

Je fais mieux d'aller me coucher


----------



## fredroy (10 Décembre 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> Tu cliques sur la pomme tout en haut à gauche.
> La tu choisis "Préférences système..."
> Tu cliques sur "Son" c'est un icone avec un petit ampli si j'ose dire..
> ...


Je te remercie pour ta réponse. Mais ds mon exemple, je suis sous WOW donc impossible de retourner sous le bureau Mac sans fermer le jeux.

N'y a-t-il pas un touche ou bien puis je programmer une touche pour "Muter" automatiquement ?


----------

